# CAN YOUR CRATE BE TOO BIG?



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I ve been told that if your crate is too big your puppy could sleep one end and use the other end as a toilet, this would explain why purdey has "accidents" night times. we got a large crate for when she s bigger as I didn t like the thought of her being cramped. has anyone else had the same problem or any advice on this topic .
many thanks


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

when I moved my girl into the larger sized crate she would pee in the crate. I had to use the divider and make the area for her much smaller to solve the problem...once she had stopped using the crate as a toilet I moved the divider back about 3 inches at a time, and now she has full use of the 42 inch crate.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Do not allow your puppy to mess its crate if it can be helped. This sends mixed messages in relation to messing its bed. Instead if you have a large crate pack it out with lots of bedding or restrict a section.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

many thanks guys 
have done what both of you suggested and so far so good she wakes me at 2 and 7 for a wee!!!!!! when can they hold themselves all night? (8 hrs)
Claire


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hang in there Claire! It varies among pups but it won't be long. Mine was good from midnight to 6 am pretty early in the game and from 5-6 months of age on he was good from about 9 pm till 8 am - later on the weekends when we slept in.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Claire,
When we picked up our crate it's the only crate Kian will ever be in until he is old enough to not need it.
He has never peed in it since day one. We had a divider in it but he thought it made for a good chew toy , so that lasted the 3 hour drive home from the breeders.
Now he is 5 months old and can still stand in it, mind you with his head down and he can still somewaht stretch out in it. We keep a fleece blanket in it to line the floor with it, my guess would be once it has his scent on it he knows it's his home.
The crate is madde by Petmate and it's what our breeder recommended on their website.
Good luck.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

am hanging in there-just frustrating when they start off so well you just think it is something you've done...... i packed out her large crate downstairs (only used for when we leave her during the day) and brought a smaller one for bedtime and placed it in our bedroom. she just seems more content being around us at night hence no accidents plus i can hear her when she stirs so know to let her out. you can only do what feels best for you, your family and dog so it's good to hear reasurance from you guys that we are not doing things wrong.
many thanks
C. x


----------

